# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Ochi

## kaycee

Any one going to be in Ochi next week? I'm arriving early Saturday morning.  :Smile: 

Trip report...soon come!

----------


## JitterBug

not a lot of communication on the ochi board  . . . hope to see your report . . .

----------


## JitterBug

vince, i tried to find this rental and no luck. can you put out more info?
don't have pm privileges . . .

----------


## johng

Ocho Rios

----------


## Vince

Sorry jitterbug, I just saw your comment. I usually don't look on the Ocho fourm. you still looking for the rental in Ochie?

----------


## kaycee

Lovely pics  :Smile:

----------


## Coco

> Lovely pics


How was your trip Kaycee? Was looking forward to your report.

----------

